# Harris Bipod



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

hey guys. On sunday i picked up my new coyote/compotition rifle. Its a FN A5 SPR. I need one of the swiveling 6"-9" harris bipod. So i guess im asking if anyone has one laying around that they want to sell. jesse


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Tough to come by used, as they are either snagged up pretty quick, or people just don't want to sell them.

Triad Tactical has the best prices on new Harris bipods.
http://www.triadtactical.com/Harris-Bi- ... d-leg.html

Suggest you buy one of these too....I went without for quite some time, and bought one to see what the hype was about. They are damn handy.
http://www.triadtactical.com/Pod-Loc.html


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok thanks adam. those are definatley the cheapest prices i have seen. Jesse


----------



## anyuta34i (Mar 25, 2011)

In terms 9 of deaths caused New York Escort by various New York Escortsforms of New York Asian Escort cancer, lung New York Asian Escorts cancer ranks second only to Breast Cancer. The National Cancer Institute recently reported that an estimated 172,570 new cases of lung cancer will be reported this year and that 163,510 American will die from this disease.Lung cancer is caused predominantly by smoking. One expert says that in the case of Small Cell Lung Carcinoma.


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

ok? what did that have to do with anything?


----------

